# WTA: Cross Flashing Droid 4/Razr ICS to Enable European GSM band on Bionic ICS (OTA)



## henrywil (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi All, I have Bionic with european GSM band locked with hardware version HW B 03/12.
I have tried high and low from .905 and now locked on ICS .264 OTA with no success.
Doing radiocomm edit manually, used TBH unlock zip, reconfirm IMEI is OK but
whenever I use my Indonesia SIM card, in phone info I change to WCDMA preffered
still the GSM service show "out of service".

I try to search on how to unlock european GSM bands using Radiocomm, the only info I got from google
was on how to unlock quadband on old motorola phones.
Since the instruction was obsolete and irrelevant to the new Radiocomm version I have, I was reluctant to do it.
There is another ways to do hack on XDA by using BP Only mode from stock recovery,
but I wasn't able to use the attached drivers on my windows 7

I was wondering is it possible if I flash radio.img from Droid 4/Razr ICS, will it enable my Bionic european GSM bands?
Is there any consequences of doing that? Help greatly appreciated on this matter.


----------

